# Is this perfect Lat pull down form?



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

JEb-dwU3VF4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

for certain exercises, like lat pulldown i dont think there is such thing as perfect form. Its very individual. In theory thats how a lat pulldown is supposed to be like, however whenever i do them like that i dont feel anything in my lats (going by the size of his lats neither does he :lol: ) Im not a fan of a very wide grip as it makes my shoulder joints feel very vulnerable.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes its good form, my bloke tells me never to pull past a joint, dont sit up straight when your doing these lean back a little so your pulling towards your chest like this fella.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LMFAO

Lat Pulldowns are an exercise for ******* and classics

That is why the dude "performing" exercise is a total Pencil Neck

Want to look like him, Do lat pulldowns ha ha ha

Want to be big???

DL

BOR

weighted chins (close grip)


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Even the old guy looked at him and thought, you daft [email protected]


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yes thats the way it should be done


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

will i grow a pony tail if i do them????


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Even the old guy looked at him and thought, you daft [email protected]


That was well funny when he walked past :lol:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Lat Pulldowns are an exercise for ******* and classics
> 
> ...


Im going to learn how to DL and learn how to do wide grip pullups with hands facing away from me, I cant even do 1.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Lat Pulldowns are an exercise for ******* and classics
> 
> ...


What BOR Joe?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

bent over rows...........


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Hahaha, old dude was awesome!

'Baacck in myy daay, only girls and the sissys had hair like that.'


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

adlewar said:


> bent over rows...........


Thanks mate, couldnt think :laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, thats text book form, however I used to always do it behind the neck..

I don't do them anymore and agree with JW007 that bent over rows are much more effective, I'm still aching from 2days ago!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Isn't this the guy from Karate Kid 3?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Always try to mentally pull with your elbows - sounds daft (ok it is!) but really helps to try and stop your biceps from taking over. Try and feel your scapula pulling back as you pulldown.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Always try to mentally pull with your elbows - sounds daft (ok it is!) but really helps to try and stop your biceps from taking over. Try and feel your scapula pulling back as you pulldown.


Cheers dude.



WannaGetHench said:


> Yes its good form, my bloke tells me never to pull past a joint, dont sit up straight when your doing these lean back a little so your pulling towards your chest like this fella.


 :thumbup1:



jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Lat Pulldowns are an exercise for ******* and classics
> 
> ...


Why not overhand wide ones? Any particular reason?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

NO.

Close grip pulldowns have a bigger range of movement than wide grip and stress lats better.

And you should sit upright and well back and not lean back - or it becomes a sort of row and more of a back exercise.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> NO.
> 
> Close grip pulldowns have a bigger range of movement than wide grip and stress lats better.
> 
> And you should sit upright and well back and not lean back - or it becomes a sort of row and more of a back exercise.


 And you should sit upright and well back and not lean back - or it becomes a sort of row and more of a back exercise.

What do you mean by this? I got told to lean back a little and never to pull past a joint?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Do them sometimes, but more so variations of pulldown.

Usually do rack pulls, bent over row (or db row), pull overs are a big favorite atm tho.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I keep my back straight and full extend and contact but i feel this works better for me.

As long as your not losing control, its more or less fine.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> And you should sit upright and well back and not lean back - or it becomes a sort of row and more of a back exercise.
> 
> What do you mean by this? I got told to lean back a little and never to pull past a joint?


Er...

Use a close grip v-handle; sit well back so your knees are only just under the pads; pull the handle slowly down to your pecs; feel your lats contracting; don't lean back; squeeze your lats hard; let the handle up more slowly; never yank or heave the weight; choose a weight to fail at about 8 reps an the last of 5 sets; don't waste the last movement letting the handle go up fast - it's the last half of the last rep that does the building!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

adlewar said:


> bent over rows...........


Is this the same as a seated row?

Steve


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

depends entirely on biomechanical differences between trainers, there isnt such thing as perfect form for optimal breakdown for ALL trainers,, anyway pulldowns r girly get doing some chins and bent over rows


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

steve_1111uk said:


> Is this the same as a seated row?
> 
> Steve


No mate Bent over row is standing, olympic bar, slight bend forward and row the bar to your mid-riff/belly button


----------

